# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Sony ra phiên bản siêu bền cho Xperia M2

## quangcao3a

*Sony thường trang bị tính năng chống nước cho những smartphone Xperia của hãng. Thiết bị mới nhất gia nhập dòng sản phẩm siêu bền của Sony là Xperia M2 Aqua (chứng nhận IP68).*

Với chứng nhận IP68, Xperia M2 Aqua có thể chống bụi cũng như hoạt động tốt ở độ sâu 1m dưới nước. Với chứng nhận IP68, giới hạn độ sâu của máy có thể mở rộng tới 3m trong một số điều kiện cụ thể. Trước đó, chiếc Xperia Z2 (_đạt chứng nhận IP58_) cho thấy máy vẫn hoạt động tốt sau hơn 1 tháng nằm dưới độ sâu 10m.
Về mặt thông số Xperia M2 Aqua được trang bị cấu hình tương tự như người tiền nhiệm: máy có màn hình 4.8 inch độ phân giải qHD, SoC Snapdragon 400 (_bốn lõi Cortex-A7 tốc độ xung nhịp 1.2GHz, GPU đồ họa Adreno305_), 1GB RAM. Thời lượng pin của thiết bị hứa hẹn sẽ khá dài với thỏi pin 2300mAh và chế độ Stamina Mode.

Xperia M2 Aqua có camera sau 8MP, cảm biến Exmor RS có khả năng quay video độ phân giải 1080p. Máy được trang bị tính năng HDR, ổn định quay video SteadyShot. Máy cũng hỗ trợ truyền hình trực tiếp tới Facebook và cài sẵn các ứng dụng như Vine và Motiongraph. Dung lượng lưu trữ của Xperia M2 Aqua là 8GB và có hỗ trợ thẻ microSD. Xperia M2 Aqua hỗ trợ kết nối 4G LTE, WiFi, NFC, Bluetooth và ANT+ cho các phụ kiện thể thao. Đáng buồn là smartphone này hiện chỉ có phiên bản hỗ trợ 1 SIM.
Sony Xperia M2 Aqua sẽ chính thức lên kệ vào mùa thu năm nay ở các thị trường Châu Âu, Châu Mỹ Latinh và Châu Á. Giống như Xperia M2, nhiều khả năng máy sẽ là một thiết bị có mức giá tầm trung. Hiện *Xperia M2* được bán với giá khoảng 7 triệu đồng ở thị trường Việt Nam.

----------

